# Taurus PT-22



## fastrax

A few months ago I purchased a new Taurus PT-22, 22 cal. automatic pistol. It is very sensative to the type and namebrand of ammunition. The only ammo that fires without jambing (doesn't eject spent shell) is Remington Thunderbolts. I have tried numerous namebrands and types and have not been successful. 
Over the weekend it starting jambing even with the Thunderbolts. I'm beginning to believe this is a problem piece. Does anyone have any suggestions before I contact Taurus.

Thank you,
Fastrax


----------



## People

With all the 22 hand guns I have delt with have had problems when they were not oiled well and had a dirty chamber. There is a lot of grit in a 22shell I would say give it a real good cleaning and oil it.

A second thing that is probllems with 22LR's is they are not sealed ammo. I keep all my ammo in ammo cans that seal water and air tight. About a year ago I found a box of Winchester super X that had been sitting in the gun room for about 2 years and they would not work in my ruger 10-22. They all shot in the 22 revolver. When shooting at 100yds the old ones droped about a 2 liter more than the new ones. So humidity does affect 22lr ammo.

Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress.


----------



## huntin1

The Taurus PT-22 is really picky, both about ammo and whether it is clean or not. I've had good luck with the Remingtons, and also with CCI Stingers, but you gotta keep it clean.

huntin1


----------



## Remington 7400

My dealer told me not to shoot Stingers in my Pt-22. Mine likes Winchester Wild Cats and CCI Mini-Mag


----------



## huntin1

Remington 7400,

I have not heard that Stingers were not recommended. The manual says not to shoot ammo that exceeds 1280 fps with a 40 grain bullet.

These guys ran tests on sveral different bullets from a PT22, their tests show the MV of the stinger around 1000 fps.

http://www.goldenloki.com/ammo/gel/22lr/gel22lr.htm

Since I carry mine as a defense weapon, and their tests indicate that the stinger was the only one that reliably expanded, I opted for that bullet to carry. I've not had a problem to date.

Makes me wonder though.

huntin1


----------



## fastrax

Thanks, all of you for your responses. I talked to my dealer last night about my problems with this piece. When he looked at the gun, he found damage on the underside of the slide. It appears that it was damaged because the shells were not entering the tube at a proper angle.

He said there would be no problem with Taurus either repairing it or replacing it. He sounded very convincing that when I get it back, it won't be so sensative to type and namebrand of ammo. We'll see.

Thanks again.


----------



## KSoldier

I sent in my PT22 a few weeks ago. Please note that it takes a LONG TIME for Taurus to get to work and return your gun.

I had an issue with my PT22 not firing any ammunition at all. I tried dozens of brands too. I am thinking my problem was with a broken firing pin. I am still waiting for the Taurus doctor to respond.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## helpmesell

Went to a gunshow Sunday. I bought the 9mm at the show then 20 minutes later I attended the concealed weapons permit class. I realized that I'd want something else small enough to carry in my front pocket. I keep finding poor reviews and comments that it has no stopping power. I guess you'd have to ask people that were shot by a 22 right??? Most defensive situations call for a 3-9 ft range. Seems a couple shots to the chest would stop anyone. If they're armed and you're a fast draw and good aim a shot to the arm would cause them to drop their weapon. If they're trying to attack viciously or seem unstopable wouldn't a shot to the head be lights out? Please forgive me for being crude. This is of course the unthinkable defensive situation.


----------



## cwoparson

helpmesell, if you really want something small and light to carry as you say in your front pocket then I suggest you take a look at the Ruger or KelTec 380. Small and compact, even smaller than any 22 cal. auto you will find, they are far far far superior to any 22 cal.


----------



## helpmesell

5 times the new bullet did not load properly when the shell ejected. 4 of those were my 13 yr old son (he fired 100+ and was first to hit bullseye) and he may not have been pulling the trigger with enough conviction. I also determined one of the two mags unloads better than the other. BUT THEN I switched to CCI Mini Mags and sheer bliss from there on. I'm going to put a mark on one of the magazines to see if one is more dependable then the other. That may be tomorrow.


----------



## stevemike

I just recently purchased my PT 22 and noticed it doesn't like hollow tip ammo, I tried many types it fed the CCI mini mags flawlessly and the winchester pretty well. It was very accurate for a small piece, perfect for plinking, perfect for what I need it for.

I really wish taurus made one of these PT 22 in a .22 mag though.


----------



## bobj

The gun store that I bought my PT22 from had a range so I put a few hundred rounds thru it. About every 3rd shot I had a misfire but squeezing the trigger a second time usually made the shot go off.
The grouping was excellent at 15 feet, a 2inch diameter jagged hole an inch right and low.
I took the gun home and saw that the firing pin was hitting the top of the chamber before hitting the rim of the cartridge. This is what I did.
1. deburred the locking lugs on the tip up barrel (broke the sharp edges .005/.015)
2. Throated the barrel at the 6:00 position only. (used a fiber ball)
3. Polished the slide chamber face to make everything on it coplanar.
4. flat stoned the barrel chamber face.
5. removed material on the barrel chamber face where the firing pin was hitting (notched with a .125 dia diamond deburrig tool)
6. removed the finger extension from the magazine (it's a secondary part held in place with 1 screw - I did not need it)
7. Applied cold blue to all areas of bared material.

This is now a reliable pistol that I trust my life with.


----------



## dinker

:eyeroll:hi, i bought a pt22 4 weeks ago,,, shot 50 rounds thru it and the plastic barrel slide disintegrated,,, into pieces,,, so i ordered 2 more at dollar each,,,, didn't shoot the gun till i was able to install the new part,,, took 3 weeks for the part... oh,, did i mention the jamming and no fires i had before,,,,, well after the new part it was way worse,,,took the damn plastic guide out and we could work with it,,, best round,,,, winchester hollow points,,,i did all the gunsmith work that the previous man told me about.... still too many misfires..... i tried 7 different brands of rounds,,, including cci,,,,,, i think the gun really sucks,,,, maybe try a walther or baretta,,,, if your having trouble ,, first take out the plastic slide,,, its too tight,,,at least in my gun it won't let the slide work freely..


----------



## rrynders

Hi all:

I bought a PT-22 from a local dealer and the first time I got to shoot at the range the first two rounds, a named brand LR 36 gr. 1080 fps. hollow points, didn't fire and when I tried manually ejecting the round the gun would jam. When a round eventually fired the casing ejected, but the new round jammed at the ramp. This went on for a bit until I consulted my ramger official and he recommended CCI mini-mags LR 1235 fps., 40 gr. full round, and they worked like a dream. When I asked my dealer about it he echoed what I've read in this forum about the PT being picky with ammo too. I don't think there's anything wrong with the ammunition or the gun, it's just a bit picky with the ammo you use. I may use the other ammo some time in the future, but for now I'm going with CCI or Stinger sounds promising too.


----------



## firerescue315629

My father purchased one of these pt22 recently, first time he shot it it flew apart, the barrel broke open and the slide came off. Has anyone else had this problem. Also for those of you looking for good concealed carry weapons. www.sccyindustries.com. This company make a the cpx-1 9mm it's the only firearm they make, comes with a lifetime warranty on the gun, and the best part is that it only wieghs 17.5 oz unloaded.


----------



## Mdee

I purchased a Pt22 Nov 09, to date its has been back to Taurus Miami 2 times going on 12 weeks ( still in Miami) and I had them send me parts to fix broken handel 1 other time. I really like the size of the gun and when I have it and its working it works pretty well but the fact that it does not seem to be a mechaniclly sound for a personal defense weapon does not seem to make it a good choice. I've talked with the Customer service dept in Miami and while they are cordial there is no sense of urgency to remedy the repair process. Their stated position of 4-6 weeks of repair does not bother them when it takes 8 weeks or more. I tried to escalate my situation however they were not willing to give me anyone else to talk with in a mamagement type position to try to help resolve my issues. I will be calling my dealer who I purchased my PT22 from to see about returning it for a Beratta.


----------



## kennyg16d

I just bought the PT22 last night, and I took it today and put about 200+ rounds through it of several types of ammo. After about 100 rounds it jammed, and then it jammed one more time toward the end of my session, but i think that was just from the gun being dirty after putting that many rounds through it. I had the best results with Federal 40 grain solids 1240 fps, but still about every 10th round misfired, and I had to pull the trigger again to get it to fire. 
The CCI mini mags that I bought today at the range misfired about every other shot, and the Remington hollowpoints I got in one of those big tins about 5 years ago did a little better than that. 
I love the gun so far. I don't have any problems with jamming so far, but the misfires are a pain. Does anyone else have this problem? If you can offer some recommendations for ammo, or how to go about correcting the problem, send them my way.
Other than that, it's a great little gun. Perfect for going to the range and plinking without going broke, which is why I wanted it in the first place, and because it's such a good looking gun, and it fits in my pocket.


----------



## Docb

I have a PT 22 Poly that is amazing in all ways it is the SS version. never jams , very accurate, using Winchester 36 , I have shot about 500 rounds , no problems , keep it clean etc. gave it a good cleaning before first use and every time I use.I get tired of loading the mag, my thunb gets a bit worn after a bunch of rounds hey, better than My Glock 19 which stove pipes and jams all the time, next 22 will be the SW 43 c

doc


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Most .22 cal pistols can be prone to jamming. I have a Sig Mosquito which has probably one of the worst internet reputations out there, but all I have shot through it was Mini Mags, as the manual suggested, kept it well lubed and I have had none of the problems people claim.


----------



## Docb

As long as I keep my PT-22 pretty clean and oiled , it does not jam at all. I have the new Poly SS model and I am not sure if that make a big difference.


----------



## Earl House

I purchased the PT-22 for my wife and had the same mis-fire jam the first time out I expermited with different brand rounds from Winchester 22lR high velocity to 32 grain CCI Stinger 22LR,Winchester Super X 40grain,Remington22LR hollow point 36 grains and Blazer 40 grains all rounds continues to fail to eject and load. I called Taurus in Miami and they claim they have not been having problems with this model and it should fire all 22LR round. ( they did offer under warranty for me to send back to them for repair if needed) The lady on the phone seemed to know less than my 12 year old grandson.

I decided to clean the gun striped off all factory oils and and polished the bore and applied a light lubricant then back to the range this time it fired all type rounds above without a single failure. My wife and I have now fired over 200 round with no problems. A great shooting little gun for a 22. I hope this helps you.


----------



## NDRoth

I too have had the misfortune of experiencing numerous issues with the PT-22. My wife purchased the gun about 3 hours ago. She immediately brought it home and cleaned it thoroughly. We then happily took the weapon out back and did some target practice. The ammo. we were using was the infamous Winchester XPERT HV (White Box) 36 Grain, 1280 FPS.

Immediately after the first round was first the shell didn't eject. With the extraction of the shell it then fired and again the shell was not ejected. This went on seemingly endlessly. When we were fortunate to have a shell automatically eject then the next round to be fed into the tube would only make it halfway up the ramp to the tube and then jam. This entire routine went on for twenty minutes and then our failing patience prompted us to call it quits.

In all frankness, this was a terrible experience. You should also know that I'm a relative newbie to guns. I have a Baretta NEOS U22 and a Mossberg 715T Tactical .22. I enjoy them both and have had none of these issues with either. Our experience with the PT-22 is nothing short of terribly disappointing. We will take the advise of others and try out the CCI ammo. I'll post back with the results.

As an aside, I would have thought that a good weapon would have been one that would have been more forgiving with an array of ammunition as opposed to being super sensitive to all but a few. Oh' well. I'll try the new ammo. and report back.

I'd like to say that I'm new to this forum and have already found it to be quite helpful. I look forward to returning.


----------

